# rare bunny victim of media



## SApple

bunny with no ears killed by cameraman :nerves1


----------



## LindseyG

Omg poor little bunny!


----------



## BunMommaD

:tears2::tears2::tears2:

That is so sad....


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:cry1: What a bummer.


----------



## ZRabbits

What a shame. Truly sad story. A cameraman is supposed to be a professional and if this professional realized that this little bunny does run around, he should have watched his foot work. Not a very professional cameraman.

K


----------



## MiniLopHop

How tragic. He should have been more careful


----------



## wendymac

Poor bun. I can't even imagine how that cameraman feels...how horrible for everyone. :-(


----------



## WMCrabbitry

Poor little bunny;(


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## flemish giant

That's horrible. I wonder if it was actually born without ears or if the parents ate them off an the people just assumed it was born without the.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!!

Omg that stupid camera man !! And that poor rabbit what did that poor rabbit ever do to the world!


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------



## rhianna

That's so sad  The bunny reminds me of P.D., a rabbit from a rescue local to me who just recently passed away. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3459492634.148541.321590637634&type=1&theater


----------



## ChocoClover

Ohh poor bunny, poor cameraman


----------

